# Rat has lice



## Bomileloed (Jul 4, 2009)

So I just confirmed that my rat has lice, I noticed the brown pieces in his fur moving slowly when I split his fur apart. Can I please get some advice and help on what medicine to get him?


----------



## Dobuchu (Nov 19, 2009)

I think you should be able to use any kind of animal shampoo that's used for removing lice. But, be sure you clean the cage first before cleaning you're rat. You need to make sure you get rid of all of the little buggers. Make sure if you have any other pets in the house you make sure they're free of lice as well.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Lice are species specific so don't worry about you or other animals catching it. You would need to treat with Revolution or Ivermectin. I would advise doing a search for lice or either med to learn how to treat with it. Sprays and shampoos are not recommended since they can be either ineffective or even dangerous. I have heard of a few cases of rats dying from treatments of petstore bought products


----------



## Dobuchu (Nov 19, 2009)

lilspaz68 said:


> Sprays and shampoos are not recommended since they can be either ineffective or even dangerous. I have heard of a few cases of rats dying from treatments of petstore bought products


Oh really? Sorry for the bad advice then. D : I was just repeating someone else who had tried it.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

When my old Hamster got Lice the vet said not to use store bought Shampoos, as most of them had scents or were bad for the skin. Basically a waste of money


----------



## Bomileloed (Jul 4, 2009)

Since I know that it is lice I called my vet tonight and left a message. I'll call again tomorrow and try to stop in and get a thing of Revolution for them. I have 4 boys and need to get rid of this lice not only for them, but for the two new babies I am getting at the end of the month. :] Also, for Dobuchu I think that certain PH balanced animal shampoos will destroy the natural coat a rat has. So if you're using regular animal shampoo check with a vet or someone. ^^


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

My boys had lice a couple days ago. I used Bimectin (Ivermectin) paste for horses I bought at a local pet store, just an uncooked grain of rice sized blob for each of them, and they were cleared within a couple of days ^^


----------



## Bomileloed (Jul 4, 2009)

jaguar said:


> My boys had lice a couple days ago. I used Bimectin (Ivermectin) paste for horses I bought at a local pet store, just an uncooked grain of rice sized blob for each of them, and they were cleared within a couple of days ^^


 I hope that the vet I am going to see gives me either that or Revolution, I am leaning more towards Revolution since it's a one time thing and is guranteed. I heard that Ivermectin only works on the living lice and you have to wait until more hatch. Is that true?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Bomileloed said:


> jaguar said:
> 
> 
> > My boys had lice a couple days ago. I used Bimectin (Ivermectin) paste for horses I bought at a local pet store, just an uncooked grain of rice sized blob for each of them, and they were cleared within a couple of days ^^
> ...


Yup, as far as I know it targets only the already hatched adults, so you have to do multiple doses to kill them all off and clean the cage thoroughly with every dose. It's worked well for me so far though, so it saved me a vet trip that would have cost at least 4 times as much xP


----------

